# Cant find power steering hose



## akshayas1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys

I have a 2001 Altima GXE. The car runs great and I have a badly leaking power steering hoses. The hoses that are leaking are

1. Pump to reservoid
2. Reservoir to cooling lines.

Basically everything attached to the power steering fluid reservoir is leaking.

I found the first part but I cannot find the second part. I have tried a lot but no luck. I was wondering if you guys have any suggestions for this. I was also wondering if I can use a generic transmission oil hose for this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since this would be a low pressure return hose, using a generic tranny oil hose should be OK. Just remember the hose has to be a metric size, not SAE.


----------



## akshayas1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback but one thing that seems to baffle me is how all the pressure lines are clean and dry while the low pressure lines are leaking. Is this common with the Altima's? Typically, I hear pressure lines being replaced not lines connecting the reservoir.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The return hose between the reservoir and the P/S pump is called a "suction hose" and is Nissan P/N: 49717-0Z400. It goes for about $8 from your Nissan dealer parts dept. If you want the OEM hose clamps, they run about $3 each from Nissan. It's fairly common for them to leak. Most usually leak at the clamping point due to a loss of tension of the spring clamps, but for $8 and having to remove the hose, anyway, I would just as well install a new hose and clamps and be done with it!

Part Detail


----------

